# Download SevenVG Blue and SevenVG Black Themes with Normal Taskbar



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 10, 2009)

Guys

Lots of people requested to create separate versions of "*SevenVG*" and "*SevenVG Black*" themes without Superbar. Guess what not all people are used to Windows 7 Superbar. 

So today I released Normal Taskbar versions of both themes:

*SevenVG Theme with Normal Taskbar:*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVG_Normal.png


*Download Link*

*More Info & Instructions*

*SevenVG Black Theme with Normal Taskbar:*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVG_Black_Normal.png


*Download Link*

*  More Info & Instructions*

I hope you guys will like the new themes.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2009)

As usual gr8 work Vishal..........Keep It Up


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2009)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Guys
> 
> Lots of people requested to create separate versions of "*SevenVG*" and "*SevenVG Black*" themes without Superbar. Guess what not all people are used to Windows 7 Superbar.



I'm one of them!!! 

I'm happy with the superbar on Win7. On XP, it sticks out like a sore thumb for me at least.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

whats the difference between windows taskbar and windows superbar ? I still don't understand whats super about superbar.


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2009)

Makes managing windows & applications more easy. Besides, if 1 were to devote time to actually tell you what it does, your next post would be .... "but it looks like KDE 4" so no point.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah it looks like KDE4 and thats all I know visually. I asked whats the difference from the old standard windows taskbar outside the looks part.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ Following are some differences between Superbar and old Taskbar:

1. The height of course.
2. Ability to re-arrange taskbar buttons. You can drag-n-drop the buttons to change their position.
3. Ability to re-arrange system tray icons.
4. Shows the Date along with the Time.
5. Ability to show only program icon and not the text which saves lots of space.
6. The new eye candy affects like glow movement while hovering mouse cursor over items.
7. New Jumplists which appear when you right-click on taskbar button or move your mouse cursor up while clicking on the taskbar button.

The above are new changes in Superbar which were not present in the old Taskbar.


----------



## Ecko (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanx a lot dude
You rock
BTW how abt a tutorial on all of these stuff (kind of more than what u have already done in other thread)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ You mean like this?

*www.askvg.com/transform-windows-xp-into-windows-7-without-using-customization-pack/


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

Reported.


----------

